# Bulloch County 11 pt. Buck



## buckmaster576 (Oct 1, 2014)

My son harvested this deer with a crossbow on Thursday evening (09-25-14) in Bulloch County.    We watched him all of last year and figured he was 3 1/2 then and this year we think he was 4 1/2.  We had him on trail camera all summer until he dissapeared mid August and we figured (hoped) he was at a nearby farm on peanuts.  He started showing back up at our place mid September on our Moultrie trail cam.   We kept the camera set up on the food source everyday and he was on camera most days at different times.  On Thursday morning (09-25-14) I checked the camera on my lunch break  and saw that he was there at 6:15 AM.  After seeing that, I told my son he probably bedded close by and there was a real good chance he would come back to the foodplot first thing when he got up.  The wind was marginal, but we had to take a chance with him bedding close by that morning.  We both sprayed down with scent elimination (almost used half the bottle) and  had 2 fresh earth scent wafers placed on each side of the stand and one above us to help mask our scent.   2 smaller bucks appeared first and then the 11 pt.  stepped out of the woodline between them.  After hitting a licking branch on the edge of the foodplot, all three walked to the top of the foodplot together and he was in the middle.  Once he was in range, my son had to wait about 20 seconds for him to turn broadside (very anxious moments)! Once he turned, he let the arrow go and it found its mark.  We listened for the buck to crash but didn't hear it.  We gave him about 10 minutes, climbed down from the two-man stand, and then found the arrow.  There was little sign on the arrow and only a few drops of blood in the foodplot.  We traced the faint bloodtrail to the edge of the food plot but I decided to back out and come back in the morning.  At this point I was questioning myself as to where I saw the arrow enter in at.   After two hours at home (my son trying to do his homework but not being able to concentrate on school because of the situation) we decided to go back and just step into the woodline to see if we saw him with our flashlight.  I called my brother-in-law and he accompanied us to the foodplot about 9:45  PM.   We had marked the spots of blood with various items when we left.  Once we got to the edge of the woods, we stepped into the pines and shinned the flashlights and saw green eyes about 40 yards in.  He weighed 202 on the scales.  We were all very excited and to answer your question, no the homework did not get finished that night!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice buck


----------



## shotgun (Oct 1, 2014)

congrats to the young man on a fine buck!!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Oct 1, 2014)

Man! Congrats!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## marknga (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats,  great buck and a day yall will always remember.


----------



## marknga (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats,  great buck and a day yall will always remember.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 2, 2014)

That beats doing homework any day!  Congratulations on a fine deer.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2014)

A fine job on the homework in my opinion.  Congratulations to you both for a great buck and an even greater memory!


----------



## tad1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, and that looks like a real good buck for bullock county!


----------



## jlayneii (Oct 10, 2014)

Great Job


----------



## rebel bruiser (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats---He Will Never Forget !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albrown100 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thats a fine one there my young Bulloch Co. brother!!! Congrats !!


----------



## Holbc57 (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice!  He looks like he's almost a 12 pointer!  Congrats young man!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice one


----------

